# Hog hunt near Jewitt...no bueno



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

Went to a buddy's ranch up near Jewitt to get some hogs, but saw absolutely no hogs the 3 nights we were up there. The creek bed where we usually see them was all dried up. The lake is super low and we just need some rain bad!! 

My buddy has been trying to convince me to try some bow hunting, tried out his Matthews Z7 extreme, and man that was a bad idea. Now i have to fork up a $1000 so that i can get me one.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

go to a bow shop near you or gander mountain for that matter..... shoot a ton of bows and find the one you like best...

then go to the classifieds on archerytalk.com and buy last years model for half the price
:cheers:


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

great advice marsh hunter...thanks!!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> go to a bow shop near you or gander mountain for that matter..... shoot a ton of bows and find the one you like best...
> 
> then go to the classifieds on archerytalk.com and buy last years model for half the price
> :cheers:


I have yet to see a extreme go for half the price. Best of luck.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok so maybe they arent 50% off but you can find some smokin deals


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

We're headed to Rock Springs in about 2 hours looking for archery hogs and axis. We are breaking the cherry on two Mission Crazes and my Mission Maniac. I will report when we get back. Maybe this rain might stir things up a bit.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

dlsalva said:


> Went to a buddy's ranch up near Jewitt to get some hogs, but saw absolutely no hogs the 3 nights we were up there. The creek bed where we usually see them was all dried up. The lake is super low and we just need some rain bad!!
> 
> My buddy has been trying to convince me to try some bow hunting, tried out his Matthews Z7 extreme, and man that was a bad idea. Now i have to fork up a $1000 so that i can get me one.


That's because you went to the wrong spot. All the hogs in Jewett hang out at bars and meth dens. Why there was this chick I used to run around with up there.......never mind. Better luck next time. Maybe you should try using the Jewett hog call on your next trip. It makes a sound like this, "FREEEEEEE BEER! FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE BEER!!"

On a lighter note, I love my extreme. Not sure if it is my favorite bow yet. So be sure that is what you want before you drop all that cash. Like someone said before, shoot as many as you can at your local archery shop before committing to anything. The Z7 or extreme is not the end all be all of bows. Check out your bowtech's, strother's and hoyt's as well. While I have never shot one, the quest's are getting good reviews, too.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

yea i plan on hitting up santa fe archery since it's not too far from me and talking to them first.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

THE JAMMER said:


> We're headed to Rock Springs in about 2 hours looking for archery hogs and axis. We are breaking the cherry on two Mission Crazes and my Mission Maniac. I will report when we get back. Maybe this rain might stir things up a bit.
> 
> THE JAMMER


How'd it go?


----------

